# Tips for using clipless pedals....I fell over today



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Today was my first day using clipless pedals, I thought I had gotten the hang of unclipping and being prepared to stop. Not the case.

I came to a stop sign and unclipped my right foot, As I slowed down more and came to a stop I started leaning left for some reason and couldn't stop the fall. Pretty embarrassing to say the least. I bruised my knee pretty good and got a nice cut on it. Had a 22 mile ride back to my car that wasn't too much fun.

Do you unclip both feet when stopping? When to unclip? I guess it's just going to take practice and see what works best. It certainly made me more nervous at each intersection and stop sighn.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

if i have to unclip, i unclip my right cleat and lean to the right, seems to work for me. Keep practicing


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep practicing. Maybe try unclipping a little bit earlier and rolling up to your stop. As you get more practice you'll be able to unclip alot later.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, you just have to get used to it. I was told to practice in a field so when I fell it wouldn't hurt as much. 
I couldn't find a field and luckily only had a few falls-the best one I was actually mad there wasn't anyone around, it was Laugh-In funny!

It gets better and becomes routine.

Have fun!


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

No worries, There are no one in this forum, I mean no one, who didn't fall over at least once.

It happened to me a couple of times in the beginning, I tried to fall my hip first since I have a nice padding around there. It also keeps my bike from getting scratched up


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

chocy said:


> No worries, There are no one in this forum, I mean no one, who didn't fall over at least once.


Nonsense. I have never fallen over with clipless pedals. Of course, I was riding clips before, and had one incident where I stopped in my driveway after a ride, and realized I had forgottent to open the straps... But, the whole point of clipless pedals is that something like that cannot happen with those, so I have no idea how people manage to fall over with clipless pedals.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Pirx said:


> Nonsense. I have never fallen over with clipless pedals. Of course, I was riding clips before, and had one incident where I stopped in my driveway after a ride, and realized I had forgottent to open the straps... But, the whole point of clipless pedals is that something like that cannot happen with those, so I have no idea how people manage to fall over with clipless pedals.


Ha, me too. The only time I "went over" was when I broke my first set of Looks (way back in the day) and went back to cleats and straps until I got new ones. Rolled up to a stop, tried to "ankle out" and I got nothing. Squirmed around and over I went.

To the OP, what everyone else says...practice and time. Before you know it you will do it subconsciously. FWIW I don't un-clip both. Tend to do the left foot only. I'm a righty so I guess I like to get going with my right foot so it usually stays clipped in at lights..


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lots of us haven't fallen because of clipless pedals. Toe clips on the other hand... lets just say that clipless pedals are much safer than toe clips.

Unclip before you come to a dead stop, and right as you are stopping, turn your bars slightly to the side that is clipped in (turn left if you put your right foot down). That makes your bike fall to the unclipped side.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

Ha ha , OK I suppose it was an over-statement. But It sounds like most of you have been riding before the time of clipless pedals already and fell. I don't mean this insult anyone but I am just saying that it happens to everyone...


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

The only time I have fallen because of my pedals is when I was stopped for about 4-5 minutes and thought I had both feet unclipped already with one just resting on the pedal... Well I didn't lol


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yup, this is only my second season using clipless pedals and I fell over a couple of times too - once in front of a school bus full of teenagers. As you can imagine they had a great few laughs at my expense.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

It's really not that hard, unless your make/model of pedals requires a lot of force to unclip. Honestly.

Clipping _in_, on the other hand, can sometimes be a pain. No-look hunt-and-peck with pedals that are weighted or shaped a bit wrong gets irritating. Can't wait for my Time iClics, which are allegedly super-duper-easy to clip into.
.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

You'll get the hang of it! I started riding this year and had fallen a couple of times already. You'll anticipate your stops better, just keep riding!


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

A good analogy might be driving a standard transmission. The clutch seems tricky at first, but quickly becomes second nature.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

It's not the unclipping. He said he unclipped and then fell to the other side. Sorry, but it's not the pedal's fault, it was a balance thingy!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't think of it as a clipless fall. Think of it as a failed trackstand.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

5 Falls here. I call it a left brain right foot thing. Yes practice, you will get used to it. You might want to try a routine; I always unclip left because I get on the bike with my right leg so I won't hit the derailleurs.

One of my falls was turning left into the driveway and unclipping right, then realizing I am leaning too far to the left and can't get the right foot down.

The other day a car backed up at a park entrance and without thinking I unclipped, so it will become natural soon.

When I started, I unclipped early at stoplights, intersections, etc and soon the gap diminished.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 4, 2004)

Everybody falls learning to use the clipless pedals. 

I would suggest concentrating on getting your left foot down - that avoids chain ring tatoos on your right calf.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Grampa said:


> - that avoids chain ring tatoos on your right calf.


Learned that if you lube your chain after you ride most of the excess lube will evaporate overnight and you won't get the chain ring tattoo from spraying


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

Regardless of which foot you decide to put down, pick one and stick with it. The last thing you need to add to the last-second panic of forgetting to clip out is the decision as to which foot you need to un-clip.

If I can easily anticipate a stop, I have also found it helpful to get the initial "click" of unclipping out of the way well before my intended stopping point.

For the record, I fell. Twice. Once into my ex (who was not yet my ex at the time), which made her *****ier than usual... I would have rather fallen on the pavement.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Everybody falls. I fell a few times at first, aminly in the driveway, because I just plain forgot. 
I've been riding for 3 years now and fell over 2 weeks ago. I dumped my chain and couldn't get it back on by shifting it and before I knew it I stopped and had no time to clip out. This was downtown, in front of rush hour traffic, on our city's esplanade.


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

hontors said:


> Today was my first day using clipless pedals, I thought I had gotten the hang of unclipping and being prepared to stop. Not the case.
> 
> I came to a stop sign and unclipped my right foot, As I slowed down more and came to a stop I started leaning left for some reason and couldn't stop the fall. Pretty embarrassing to say the least. I bruised my knee pretty good and got a nice cut on it. Had a 22 mile ride back to my car that wasn't too much fun.
> 
> Do you unclip both feet when stopping? When to unclip? I guess it's just going to take practice and see what works best. It certainly made me more nervous at each intersection and stop sighn.



I’ve only fallen over twice with clipless, once at a red light same as you, second time in my own driveway after a 65 mile ride. 

Do you unclip both feet when stopping? No just one foot.

When to unclip? Maybe never, I see these people better than myself they never unclip just stop and balance.

I guess it's just going to take practice and see what works best. yup


----------



## gr8blues (Nov 20, 2009)

it is amazing how much practice you get bailing off a mountain bike, I much prefer crashing my mountain bike with my feet clear. I have saved a lot of skin with a quick dismount.
All part of the cycling mystique.


----------



## Dr. Nob (Oct 8, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> Unclip before you come to a dead stop, and right as you are stopping, turn your bars slightly to the side that is clipped in (turn left if you put your right foot down). That makes your bike fall to the unclipped side.


THIS is it. This is the "secret". It's also something that every clipless rider should know.

It's basically a modification of the "countersteering" technique. Rather then using it to turn into a corner you use it to make the bike lean to the side you want it to.

Countersteering wiki page


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

hontors said:


> Today was my first day using clipless pedals, I thought I had gotten the hang of unclipping and being prepared to stop. Not the case.
> 
> I came to a stop sign and unclipped my right foot, As I slowed down more and came to a stop I started leaning left for some reason and couldn't stop the fall. Pretty embarrassing to say the least. I bruised my knee pretty good and got a nice cut on it. Had a 22 mile ride back to my car that wasn't too much fun.
> 
> Do you unclip both feet when stopping? When to unclip? I guess it's just going to take practice and see what works best. It certainly made me more nervous at each intersection and stop sighn.


haven't read all the responses, but, from experience teaching others this is what i suggest:

1. decide one foot / side.
2. while riding unclip and continue riding and then clip in again. repeat. this gets you used to riding / balance with one foot clip / one foot uncliped, but, on top of the pedal. the part of your foot on the pedal can be your arch or heel.
3. get off your seat after you unclip so you can drop your leg. can be before. just practice.
4. work on clipping out faster and in.
5. for now, clip out ahead of a planned stop until you have refined your skills.

good luck.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Some great tips in here, I'm going to start focusing on always unclipping the same foot and using the countersteering technique.

This forum is a great group. Thanks again. - Jeff


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I rode clipless pedals for 7 years before my first fall last August. Broke my hip.
I now ride with loose toe clips and no cleats like I did for 30 years.
As Grant Peterson says, clipless pedals are quite useless unless you do all-out sprints or jump over dead animals.
I know I'm a Fred, but I don't miss the clipless pedals.


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

Reynolds531 said:


> I rode clipless pedals for 7 years before my first fall last August. Broke my hip.
> I now ride with loose toe clips and no cleats like I did for 30 years.
> As Grant Peterson says, clipless pedals are quite useless unless you do all-out sprints or jump over dead animals.
> I know I'm a Fred, but I don't miss the clipless pedals.


1. I rode with toe clips for about 7 years before "clipless" pedals came on the market.
2. I changed over to clipless and have never looked back. (I tried clips and straps on a SS and hated them, changed back to Looks).
3. Grant who? Even Fred's like to sprint and most of us should be able to bunny hop a dead critter or pothole. And yes, clipless promotes a more efficient stroke.
4. Realizing that I will now fall on my face on this afternoon's ride. I have never fallen from not unclipping. It's not that hard. Pay attention to what you are doing and you'll stay upright!


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

hontors said:


> Thanks for the replies! Some great tips in here, I'm going to start focusing on always unclipping the same foot and using the countersteering technique.
> 
> This forum is a great group. Thanks again. - Jeff


After you become more familiar with clipping out, I would recommend spending 10-15 mins a day practiciing trackstands (clipped in or with sneakers; whatever makes you feel more comfortable). In a week or two you will be decent at it, and at the end of the month you will be a registered badass. I would suggest practicing first on a mtn bike, if possible.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

chocy said:


> No worries, There are no one in this forum, I mean no one, who didn't fall over at least once.


What a load o' bull. There must be many as I can't be the only one. Plus I've been using them since 1986 on road, track & mtb. You have to THINK until it becomes 2nd nature. Zone out and you topple.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've never fallen because of clipless pedals. I have fallen doing a trackstand and I simply lose it and fall the wrong way, or I'm not paying attention. My fault entirely. Just coming to a stop it is automatic. I feel so much more secure when I am clipped in, than when I am not.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Everyone has a natrual lean. I started out unclipping right first. Repeatedly fell to left. Switched feet and haven't fallen since.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Clipping out will be easy to master. What's hard is clipping-in at a stop sign, being ready to sprint away quickly across a 4 lane road, on an incline. That takes a lot of practice to do right.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Just find your natural lean and that's the side to unclip. I'm right handed and right footed (played soccer for 18 years). So I assumed when I started I'd need to unclip my right foot. Bad bad wrong. Chunks of skin and a couple of bruises later I started using my left foot, and bingo, haven't fallen since. 

It just takes a bit of practice, and soon it'll become second nature.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Two words: Plan ahead. You're clipped in and riding when a light turns red in front of you. Think! Which foot am I going to put down? Exactly where am I going to stop. As you're coming to the stop, unclip your foot (it should be the same foot you ALWAYS put down), and as the bike comes to a stop rise slightly out of the saddle and put your foot down. Leave the other foot clipped in and position it so it's about at the 2:00 position. 

When starting *DO NOT *push off with the foot that's on the ground. Cycling shoes & cleats are slippery. Pushing off with you down foot may land you on your ass. Instead of pushing off, jump up & put all your weight on the pedal to which your foot is clipped. This will get you off to a good start and will also make it easier to clip in.

Keep working on it and plan ahead whether you're stopping at a light, stop sign, end of your driveway, waiting for a friend, etc. Think about what you're going to do ahead of time, then do it. It's the same as learning any new skill like typing for example. When you first start you're going to be slow & make some mistakes. Practice makes better.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

It helps to have decent clipless system as well, as I found out when I first purchased my bike with SPD pedals. They were tempermental with the shoe system, and never clipped out the same each time. One time I went down, and had difficulty even pulling the shoe off the pedal after I took it off.

I changed my pedals to the SPD-SL system after that, and it has worked like a champ since then, no falls or scary moments.

I also used clips for about 10 years on a previous bike, and never fell once using that system. I just kept the straps loose enough to pull my foot out _just so_ and never varied that system. I won't go back to clips though, because I sure don't want to mix up my muscle memory and try to clip out on a clipless pedal or visa versa.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

walter2007 said:


> When to unclip? Maybe never, I see these people better than myself they never unclip just stop and balance.
> 
> I guess it's just going to take practice and see what works best. yup


I'd second this as well. Practice trying to balance in place or just barely moving forwards so this way you don't have to unclip as often. It's also faster to get going again if you're already clipped in.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm about to try clipless and this is a good thread. I read that for noobies, it is a good idea to keep the binding lose. Then slowly tighten it as you get used to it. It helps with unclipping however the negative side is you may not have efficient pedal stroke.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

krustyone said:


> Yeah, you just have to get used to it. I was told to *practice in a field* so when I fell it wouldn't hurt as much.
> I couldn't find a field and luckily only had a few falls-the best one I was actually mad there wasn't anyone around, it was Laugh-In funny!
> 
> It gets better and becomes routine.
> ...


+1 (emphasis added)

I can clip in or out on either side with no specific order, but I don't suggest that to you get very good at doing it in a specific order.

Oh, and don't be embarrassed, everyone falls at least once when learning to use clipless pedals.


----------



## boeckelr (Jul 21, 2014)

I know this is a real old thread but it's perfect bc I'm having big problems with this. 

I just starting to ride a bike...I'm using spd-sl cleats. When I first started I went to a flat place three days in a row and practiced for hours clipping and Unclipping. And I had no problems. 

Now I'm trying to ride from home. My house is at the bottom of a hill. There's a cul de sac at the bottom, and then my driveway, which is gravel. So I try to start on the cul de sac. 

My problem isn't forgetting to unclip at a stop light. I can do that fine. I don't zone out or forget and plan ahead. My issue is starting and clipping in while on an incline. I cannot do it while on my cul de sac. I start with one foot in, and before I can build up sufficient speed and get the other foot in, I've tipped. I don't know what to do. Because of this I've started to worry about hills, and what will happen if I have to stop on a hill. Will I fall there when trying to clip in again? And I worry about having my speed drop too low on a hill...and falling left into traffic. 

My legs are sore - not from riding but from falling. This is a road bike not a mountain bike. 

Im committed to learning this....I don't want to put another dime into bike or equipment as I've spent enough, but I may have to buy a pair of eggbeaters or candy pedals because they are supposedly good and easy to get into. 

Does anyone have any advice? I'm at a loss here. I don't know of any hills to practice on that don't have lots of traffic except for the road I live on, and I'm not going to repeatedly fall in front of all of my neighbors and make a fool out of myself (and scratch up my new bike). I've already scraped up the saddle with a tip over. 

Any advice is appreciated. Also, anyone have experience with eggbeaters or candy on a road bike? 

Thanks.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

If you are trying to get started going up a hill then ride across the street perpendicular to the road going up the hill. This will give you a little time to clip in without straining to go up the hill. Once clipped in you can then just turn and continue up the hill.. As you get more used to riding and clipping in you will probably develop the ability to clip in even when going straight up a hill.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

boeckelr said:


> My problem isn't forgetting to unclip at a stop light. I can do that fine. I don't zone out or forget and plan ahead. My issue is starting and clipping in while on an incline. I cannot do it while on my cul de sac. I start with one foot in, and before I can build up sufficient speed and get the other foot in, I've tipped. I don't know what to do. Because of this I've started to worry about hills, and what will happen if I have to stop on a hill. Will I fall there when trying to clip in again? And I worry about having my speed drop too low on a hill...and falling left into traffic.
> ...
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I'm at a loss here. I don't know of any hills to practice on that don't have lots of traffic except for the road I live on, and I'm not going to repeatedly fall in front of all of my neighbors and make a fool out of myself (and scratch up my new bike). I've already scraped up the saddle with a tip over.
> ...


If I miss a clip in on an incline, I just keep pedaling as best I can and try again during the next crank revolution. It sounds simple, but when you're learning it takes some discipline to force yourself to abort the attempt and start over.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Why not pedal with the foot NOT clipped in until you have enough speed not to tip over? And then try to clip in? I know road shoes don't have a lot of sole grip on most pedals but if you soft-pedal it with the loose foot and pedal hard with the clipped in foot then it's usually enough to get going.

I've been using clip-in pedals as long as anyone (mid-80's for road pedals, approx '90 for mtb pedals) and once in a while I don't get clipped in at the first try (Speedplay Zeros) and I just pedal un-clipped until I'm doing 15mph or so.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great tips above. Also, up try to make sure you are in a super easy gear. Sometimes you can wait for the cars to clear around you so you are clipping in without traffic right next to you so if you wobble a tad pedaling one footed or 1.5 footed at first you have no worries.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I took a 1.5 year vacation from "clipless" and just came back to it. Everything was fine until I changed shoes, and suddenly couldn't get out and only avoided falling when I caught a (moving) gate. I immediately returned to the shoes that work. It can be as subtle as the interaction of the rubber (or whatever) on the bottom of your shoe and the pedal surrounding the cleat. Unclip in advance and stick your unclipped leg out a bit and the bike will tend to lean in that direction.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wgscott said:


> It can be as subtle as the interaction of the rubber (or whatever) on the bottom of your shoe and the pedal surrounding the cleat.


The info for that has been on my site for about 15 years. Shoes can't release if rubber (usually on mountain bike shoes) interferes with the action.

Drivetrains


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, why not walk a little ways up away from the cup de sac, turn around and head downhill to clip on and ride back up and away?

ETA: didn't read all the other posts before replying. Agree with the above


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

nOOky said:


> I've never fallen because of clipless pedals. I have fallen doing a trackstand and I simply lose it and fall the wrong way, or I'm not paying attention. My fault entirely. Just coming to a stop it is automatic. I feel so much more secure when I am clipped in, than when I am not.


+1, exactly


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I find this helps: say to yourself "If you fall, fall to the left to avoid marring the derailleur." Somehow this thought keeps me from falling at all. Try it!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

boeckelr said:


> ........ My issue is starting and clipping in while on an incline. I cannot do it while on my cul de sac. I start with one foot in, and before I can build up sufficient speed and get the other foot in, I've tipped. I don't know what to do. Because of this I've started to worry about hills, and what will happen if I have to stop on a hill. Will I fall there when trying to clip in again? And I worry about having my speed drop too low on a hill...and falling left into traffic. .........


Try riding in a circle in the cul-de-sac. Practice clipping in, then go up the hill. After doing that for a week, you'll get used to doing it as a habit.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> The info for that has been on my site for about 15 years. Shoes can't release if rubber (usually on mountain bike shoes) interferes with the action.
> 
> Drivetrains


Yeah, these were 5/10s where you cut out some rubber in the middle to expose a cleat mount. 

View attachment 299126


I just slapped them on and tried them out, and was in for a bit of a shock. I've managed to avoid falling since breaking my ankle a year and 8 months ago, and then this. I managed to pedal over to a gate to grab hold of it to avoid falling, which became more of a challenge when it began to open. I managed to avoid falling, but I think I pulled every muscle in my body in the process. 

I took the cleats back off those 5/10s, and am back to the normal bike shoes (I thought the 5/10s might be better for some off-road riding I am now attempting).

Great website, BTW.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

My first week of clipless pedals involved me falling over in traffic as well. Really embarrassing moment but keep practicing. I practice with my bike in the doorway of my house. I used one arm to keep my balance while I held the handle bar and practiced un clipping. I also learned to adjust the tension to suit my style. Ride safe!


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

I started with clipless just over a year ago and so far I fell 2x. Once it was my mistake waving at the new neighbor when I as on the end of my garage. Second, just recently, I failed to make a full-stop at the intersection (my fault), squeezed the brake hard and fell I go because car came zipping fast.

OP: What I usually do is, since I am right-foot dominant, I unclip with my left foot before the stop and make sure to start balance and leaning on the left (practice makes perfect). Just in case if for somehow if you starts to fall on the right side, you can easily do it with my right foot (reverse that if you are left foot dominant). 

IMO, since I am always on the right side of the road, it is safer to fall to the right and away from the cars.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you're using one sided pedals like SPD-SL, practice clipping in as well. Practice until you can do it without looking. Use your toe to level the pedal, slide your foot across it, and step down.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

It really is just practice until it becomes natural. Over thinking often turns into panic and then negative thoughts and the next thing you know, you are laying on the ground wondering why you just did that.

I don't agree with always using one foot to clip out, I think that creates a dependency and potential for failure should you have to use the other foot unexpectedly. 

Clip out with which ever foot makes the most sense for the stop, clip out early (at first) and try and remain calm, take a deep breath and relax your arms. 

It get's easier, I promise.


----------



## jsjcat (Jun 25, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> I find this helps: say to yourself "If you fall, fall to the left to avoid marring the derailleur." Somehow this thought keeps me from falling at all. Try it!


My wife calls it "the cheap side".


----------

